# Christmas song



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

I have made a Christmas song with music and lyrics (this one in Catalan, I am from Barcelona), to congratulate my friends.

Despite its domestic origin I dare to publish it in this forum because I think it sounds pretty good. This way I help to create a certain Christmas atmosphere 

I tried to do an exercise according to the tonal music, for voice accompanied with the piano. I have chosen the G tonality, although the two major and minor modes are combined.

The downside is that I have not found any singer who wanted to sing or machine to pronounce Catalan intelligibly). This is why I had to use the inarticulated alto voice of the Sibilius program to interpret the piece. Still in the video I put the lyrics that I made for the song.






Thanks for listening !


----------

